# Camera anschließen löst Automounter Aktion nicht mehr aus.

## Randy Andy

Hallo Leute,

ist mir vor kurzem aufgefallen, vermutlich seit der Installation von KDE-4.8.

Wenn ich seitdem einen Digitalen Photoapparat per USB an-stöpsele, kommt kein Menü des Automounters mehr hoch , das mich fragt was ich mit dem Device machen soll, wie z.B. die Bilder mit digikam kopieren.

USB-Festplatten oder Sticks verhalten sich wie zuvor und lösen etwas aus.

Mit KDE-4.7.4 ging das noch, mag aber auch an dem update eines anderen Paketes liegen - wisst ihr da mehr?

Starte ich digikam dagegen manuell, so kann ich ganz normal über Import die Bilder von der erkannten Camera importieren, es liegt also nicht an der mangelnder Erkennung des Device.

Hab auch schon in der Systemsteuerung nachgesehen, ob dort nun etwas anders einzustellen ist als zuvor, konnte jedoch nichts finden was hier nun anders zu handhaben wäre.

Gut, das ist alles nichts dramatisches, aber auch kein Grund dem nicht weiter nachzugehen um es zu beseitigen, oder.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

Update:

Gerade eben hatte ich mal eine andere DigitalCamera (Sony Cyber-shot) angeschlossen um davon ein paar Bilder zu kopieren und siehe da, damit geht es wie gewohnt.

Anschließen, Play-Modus einschalten, Geräteüberwachungs-Dialog kommt hoch und fragt was man mit dem Device machen möchte.

So war's auch früher mit meiner Canon Digital IXUS 110 IS, mit der das seit kurzem jeoch nicht mehr geht.

Was mir noch auffiel:

In der /Systemeinstellung/Digitalkamera gibt es eine Liste mit bekannten Kameras unter der meine IXUS gelistet ist, die Sony jedoch nicht.

Meine Schlussfolgerung daraus wäre dann, dass man nur bei unbekannten Devices per Geräteüberwachungs-Dialog gefragt wird was man damit zu tun gedenkt.

Die These würde aber nur dadurch bestätigt, falls die IXUS kürzlich dort noch nicht gelistet war, oder dass ich deren Unterstützung erst seit dem letzten rekompilieren der 

media-libs/libgphoto2 hinzu gefügt hatte.

Ich hatte früher nur die tatsächlich von der libgphoto2 unterstützten Camera-Modelle als Flags gesetzt (weiß aber nicht mehr welche das seinerzeit waren), aber später irgendwann mal das erweiterte Use-Flag in der make.conf auf CAMERAS="*"  umgestellt.

Möglicherweise liegt es nur daran was nun natürlich nicht so schwer zu testen wäre, nun wo ich schon mal eine Idee habe woran's liegen könnte.     Kommt Zeit...

Alaaf.

----------

## nixnut

 *Quote:*   

> From: Denis  <....@.....de>
> 
> To: forum-mods@gentoo.org
> 
> Subject: help to one of your forum members
> ...

 

----------

## Randy Andy

Dank an den Suse-User Denis.

Habe zwar deine Mail-Adresse nicht, aber da du offensichtlich diesen Thread gefunden hast, hoffe ich das du auch das hier liest.

Edit:

Hat zwar genau so funktioniert wie Du's beschrieben hast, jedoch hat die Sache einen Haken wie ich leider erst im Nachhinein bemerkt habe.

Zwar kommt nun wieder das Menü mit der Auswahl hoch, beim anstecken der Camera, jedoch sehe ich nun auch sämtliche gemounteten Partionen der eingebauten Festplatten.

Dadurch wird die Liste nun unübersichtlich lang, in meinem Fall also um 11 weitere Partitionen ergänzt.

Das ist nicht das was ich möchte, und definitiv schlechter als vorher, daher hab ich's wieder rückgängig gemacht (und den Fall wieder als ungelöst markiert).

Vielleicht muss ich mich mit dem Verhalten ja abfinden digikam manuell zu starten und dann auf importieren zu klicken.

Wenn's es so bleibt wär's ja auch kein Beinbruch, aber halt ein kleiner Rückschritt...

Nichtsdestotrotz war das ne echte Premiere für mich, hier im Forum von einem nicht angemeldeten anderen User Hilfe zu bekommen.

Toll wenn die Linux-Community übergreifend funktioniert und man gewisse Vorbehalte mal beiseite lässt.

Mach's Gut, Andy.

P.S. Ich hab Suse von auch mal von 9.3-10.3 benutzt   :Wink: 

----------

